
What we learned on the way to 1M users - eliza1wright
https://www.lucidpress.com/blog/2015/08/27/what-we-learned-on-the-way-to-1-million-users/
======
gjestice
Great post. I really liked this quote: "Good marketing techniques aren’t about
what works for you—it’s about what works for your customer."

